# Antivirus - the need for



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

So what is the prevailing thought about needing an AV solution?


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

tculin said:


> So what is the prevailing thought about needing an AV solution?


Not needed when using the market or Amazon appstore... if installing 3rd party apps, be careful.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Best advice is just use common sense when installing an app in terms of what permissions it requires. Also, they've pulled malware distributed by the Market before, so don't consider that to be 100% safe.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

100% not needed at this point. Unless you at a complete moron, or a total app junkie.


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> 100% not needed at this point. Unless you at a complete moron, or a total app junkie.


The former

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

